# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  GUE eggs in cold weather

## erikthur

I got some N. guentheri eggs by mail today bought thru Aquabid. The sender had missed my request to send it to an indoor address. So the eggs have been lying around for may-be a few hours time in approx 10 degrees Celsius. 
Do you think they will make it?

----------


## ruyle

Erik,
Do some of them have white yolks, or are milky white? Hopefully you got
them in before too much damage. I got some eggs delivered to me on a
Sunday, courtesy of USPS express, no notification on my door that they
delivered, and found them frozen the next day  :Sad:  

Bill

----------


## TyroneGenade

The eggs should be fine... but watch them closely. They may develop much faster than normal now!

N. furzeri take 4°C without any problems.

tt

----------


## erikthur

Hi everybody, 
Tyrone was right one month later plenty of eyed-up eggs with healthy fry as the outcome. Small fry - hard to imagine them eating BBS. They will get vinegar eels and microworms too... 
By the way - what about the sex ratio of this strain (Zanzibar)?

----------

